# Centurion this Sunday 21st  Sept - 3 spaces available



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone fancy a game this Sunday around 10:30ish?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 16, 2014)

I could do it. My course is closed for finals day. I could probably bring a mate if needed.


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I could do it. My course is closed for finals day. I could probably bring a mate if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!! bring your mate as well.....:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope, neither of the two guys I had in mind can make the date. One is caddying for a lady in the finals, and one is shopping!


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Nope, neither of the two guys I had in mind can make the date. One is caddying for a lady in the finals, and one is shopping!
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate....no problem...you still up for it ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 16, 2014)

I could be Rick

How much are the Green Fees?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2014)

If you've got to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Rick, I hope these offers keep coming as I desperately want to play your place ....... and I'm now pretty well retired!


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3.
4.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 16, 2014)

rickg said:



			Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3.
4.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still in!


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3. Murph
4.

1 space left for Sunday......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm a possible Rick


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3. Murph
4. LiverpoolPhil (TBC)


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2014)

rickg said:



			Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3. Murph
4. LiverpoolPhil (TBC)
		
Click to expand...

If Lp can't make it I would love to join you Rick. First Sunday in weeks that the wife isn't working


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2014)

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3. Murph
4. LiverpoolPhil (TBC)

Reserve: Captainron


----------



## matt71 (Sep 17, 2014)

anyone who gets to place this stunning course is in for a good day, loved it when I played there in August! :thup: for Rickg offering the hackers on here to join in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

Rick I'll pull out and let Captainron take my place :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rick I'll pull out and let Captainron take my place :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Phil, that's a nice gesture!! :thup:

Captainron....you're in!!!!

1. Rickg
2. PhilTheFragger
3. Murph
4. Captainron


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2014)

Brilliant! Cheers Phil. &#128536;

What time should we assemble?


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Brilliant! Cheers Phil. &#128536;

What time should we assemble?
		
Click to expand...

We'll be teeing off approx 10:30 so meet up any time you fancy for a bacon roll, coffee and then hit some balls to warm up......there's a short game area as well if you really want to push the boat out!! 

I'll be there around 9:00-9:15 :thup:

Oh and I'll be introducing this little beauty to the greens....


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2014)

See you around 9 then. 

Best get to the range for a knock. Not played since Gainsborough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

rickg said:



			We'll be teeing off approx 10:30 so meet up any time you fancy for a bacon roll, coffee and then hit some balls to warm up......there's a short game area as well if you really want to push the boat out!! 

I'll be there around 9:00-9:15 :thup:

Oh and I'll be introducing this little beauty to the greens.... 

View attachment 12292


View attachment 12293


View attachment 12294

Click to expand...

That looks very nice - shame about the thing on the end


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Brilliant! Cheers Phil. &#128536;

What time should we assemble?
		
Click to expand...



No worries mate - played it a few times so more than happy for someone to enjoy the experience :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2014)

rickg said:



			We'll be teeing off approx 10:30 so meet up any time you fancy for a bacon roll, coffee and then hit some balls to warm up......there's a short game area as well if you really want to push the boat out!! 

I'll be there around 9:00-9:15 :thup:

Oh and I'll be introducing this little beauty to the greens.... 

View attachment 12292


View attachment 12293


View attachment 12294

Click to expand...

Did you ever admit to Alex that you are a fraud?


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Did you ever admit to Alex that you are a fraud?
		
Click to expand...

Lol......Now why would I do that when I've still got 2 sets of ORKA's............you'll be seeing one of those sets on Sunday in my bag!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2014)

rickg said:



			Now why would I do that when I've still got 2 sets of ORKA's............you'll be seeing one of those sets on Sunday in my bag!
		
Click to expand...

I was looking forwards to seeing the ugly(er) sticks!


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2014)

I've never owned any ugly clubs.........


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2014)

rickg said:



			I've never owned any ugly clubs.........

Click to expand...

Yeah, right.

Do you even know the difference?

Any way, back to 120 yard 6 irons?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 18, 2014)

Be good to see you boys again?

Rick are there any herds of Deer at Centurion?


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Be good to see you boys again?

Rick are there any herds of Deer at Centurion? 

Click to expand...

Seen a couple....also plenty of Kites, buzzards, and bandits!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Seen a couple....also plenty of Kites, buzzards, and bandits!!
		
Click to expand...

HA  I laughed until I stopped


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2014)

Very many thanks to Rick for hosting, quite a few forum members have now played at Centurion and the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive, so I was expecting great things.

Im very pleased to say that I was not disappointed, it is a stunning course, all the holes make you stop & think, there is none of this up & down, same hole, followed by same hole nonsense, every hole is different as the first few are in the Pine forest, similar to Woburn, you then emerge into a more wide open, linksy feel before heading back into the trees again.

Was great to team up again with Murph & Captain Ron, and as ever were great company.

We all played some really good stuff and we all got chewed up on certain holes to compensate.

Ive only ever scored about 20 birdies in my golfing career, certainly never had 2 in a round before. But today managed to bag 3. The par 5 9th, the par 4 12th ( the one with the pond) and the par 3 17th. also had 3 gross pars. But before the cries of bandit start, I also had 7. yes seven blobs,  Its a tough course especially off the silver tees at 6756 yards and to fit in with the sunday swindle we were playing 2 less than our club handicap

Rick took the honours with 30 points, Moi with 29, Ron with 27 and Murph 22 or 23 ish

The weather was quite windy with some nice sunny spells and I shall certainly remember my day at Centurion for a long time

Thanks again Rick, You are a Dude


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Very many thanks to Rick for hosting, quite a few forum members have now played at Centurion and the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive, so I was expecting great things.

Im very pleased to say that I was not disappointed, it is a stunning course, all the holes make you stop & think, there is none of this up & down, same hole, followed by same hole nonsense, every hole is different as the first few are in the Pine forest, similar to Woburn, you then emerge into a more wide open, linksy feel before heading back into the trees again.

Was great to team up again with Murph & Captain Ron, and as ever were great company.

We all played some really good stuff and we all got chewed up on certain holes to compensate.

Ive only ever scored about 20 birdies in my golfing career, certainly never had 2 in a round before. But today managed to bag 3. The par 5 9th, the par 4 12th ( the one with the pond) and the par 3 17th. also had 3 gross pars. But before the cries of bandit start, I also had 7. yes seven blobs,  *Its a tough course especially off the silver tees at 6756 yards* and to fit in with the sunday swindle we were playing 2 less than our club handicap

Rick took the honours with 30 points, Moi with 29, Ron with 27 and Murph 22 or 23 ish

The weather was quite windy with some nice sunny spells and I shall certainly remember my day at Centurion for a long time

Thanks again Rick, You are a Dude
		
Click to expand...

Wait till he makes you play off the blacks, and then tells you that the par has dropped from the 74 on the silvers to the 72 on the blacks (at over 7000 yards)

Glad you had fun and wp


----------



## rickg (Sep 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its a tough course especially off the silver tees at 6756 yards and to fit in with the sunday swindle we were playing 2 less than our club handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

You got off lightly.....I have to play in the swindle off 5 less than my club h/cap!! 

Really pleased you enjoyed it Phil, and your record haul of 3 birdies was very special! Well done :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Wait till he makes you play off the blacks, and then tells you that the par has dropped from the 74 on the silvers to the 72 on the blacks (at over 7000 yards)

Glad you had fun and wp 

Click to expand...

Hmmm, he did that to me too, not fair in November !!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep, thanks to rick, Cameron and phil. 

Two balanced nines. 5 over par on the front nine, and about a hundred over on the back nine. Mr consistency!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks to Rick for inviting us all to his wonderful course. I had an absolute ball with you lads. 

Rick was understandibly subdued what with having to fetch a Dishwasher from Watford later that evening and was dressed accordingly with only 4 colour clashes in his outfit. 

Highlight for me was Phil's Poulteresque reaction to draining his birdie putt on the 17th for his 3rd birdie of the round. Well played that man! 

The course is fantastic and was in sensational nick considering it had had taken a load of rain the previous day. The rough is just brutal and the Birdie-Blob Boys spent a fair bit of time looking for balls. 

Thanks Rick.


----------

